# Suffix "IC" or "ICS" in Romanian surname



## Andariego

Somebody knows the surname "Pretic" or "Pretics" in Romania. I have information about it in a city called "Steyerlak-Anina(or something like that) but I want to have more information. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Trisia

Hello, welcome to the forum. 

Could you expand on your question a bit? I'm not sure I understand what you're asking. More information about what?

(By the way, we have Spanish-speaking members, so if you'd like to explain even more in Spanish, please do so )


----------



## Andariego

Thank you, Trisia:

I just want to know if the "Pretic" surname exists in Romania. I read something about that surname in Anina, but I am not sure if is a well known surname in Romania. A latvian lady told me that the suffix "ics" could be from Belarus (White Russia) but I have no found nothing in that country. There are some Pretics in Latvia, but it seems the surname is not a Latvian one. Regards!


----------



## mikey21

A mi me suena a nombre búlgaro o serbio, de ningún modo no es rumano.

Pero Anina es un ciudad en Rumania, acerca de la frontera con Serbia y más o menos de las frontieras con Hungría y Bulgaria. Puede ser el apellido de un inmigrante.


----------



## OldAvatar

Pretic spelling is Serbian, while Pretics is Hungarian. Spelled in Romanian, it will be Petrici. However, it is a surname with  at least a Serbian suffix, if not entirely Serbian.


----------

